# Duty Slip



## truckle

This phrase relates to a small piece of paper that lists the duties that the name person has. I hope this makes sense.

I would like it in Czech please. I do not know any Czech.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## kusurija

truckle said:


> This phrase relates to a small piece of paper that lists the duties that the name person has. I hope this makes sense.
> 
> I would like it in Czech please. I do not know any Czech.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Excuse me, but for me this didn't make sense yet. Unfortunately, both these words has plenty of different meanings in Czech and I don't know this "terminus technicus". Maybe somebody else does. 
Maybe it means simply "Seznam povinností" . What role plays the word "Slip" in that sentence?


----------



## truckle

"Slip" is a term that is used to refer to a "slip of paper"

www (dot) thefreedictionary (dot) com / slip

*4. *A small piece of paper, especially a small form, document, or receipt: _a deposit slip; a sales slip._


Does that help?


----------



## kusurija

truckle said:


> "Slip" is a term that is used to refer to a "slip of paper"
> 
> www (dot) thefreedictionary (dot) com / slip
> 
> *4. *A small piece of paper, especially a small form, document, or receipt: _a deposit slip; a sales slip._
> 
> 
> Does that help?


So it means a _blanc _in smaller form, which sb. has to fill?
And what duties, maybe duties, which person has in his work-place _or _on (border) customs _or_ where?
_a deposit slip_ - 1. složenka; 2. účtenka
_a sales slip._ - 1. účtenka, ~=paragon
But these documents is only about _money_ paid or not yet paid.
So in which situations You use this _Duty Slip_?


----------



## truckle

Example of one of these pieces of paper:

ASSIGNMENTS
Name​ 
Date Assignment
1/1/07 Attendant
2/2/07 Hall lockup
3/3/07 Sound
4/4/07 Microphones​ 
Get the idea?  A duty slip is a small piece of paper (slip) detailing the assignments (duties) for the stated individual.

Andrew


----------



## kusurija

truckle said:


> Example of one of these pieces of paper:
> 
> ASSIGNMENTS
> Name​
> Date Assignment
> 1/1/07 Attendant
> 2/2/07 Hall lockup
> 3/3/07 Sound
> 4/4/07 Microphones​
> Get the idea? A duty slip is a small piece of paper (slip) detailing the assignments (duties) for the stated individual.
> 
> Andrew


That may be "Rozpis služeb"


----------



## truckle

Thank you for your help.  If no one else says anything, I will use this translation.


----------



## Jana337

"Rozpis služeb" is for a group of people with regularly rotating tasks, yes.
If you jot down a couple of things to do for your child (buy bread, wash the dishes and water the flowers), it would be "seznam úkolů" etc.


----------



## truckle

Well, these slips are generated from a larger grid of information.  A slip is created for each person, with their own assignments listed for the chosen date range.  So is "Seznam úkolů" better then?


----------



## Jana337

"Rozpis" (schedule, roster) seems to be better than "seznam" (list). If the tasks rotate, I'd take "rozpis služeb", if they are more or less specific and of one-time nature, "rozpis úkolů" is better.


----------



## truckle

OK, then I think "Rozpis služeb" is correct then.  Thanks everyone.

Andrew


----------



## truckle

Given the context of the agreed phrase, how would you say:

Assignment Duties

in Czech then?  This is the title on the piece of paper.

Thanks

Andrew


----------



## truckle

Jana337

You indicated I had asked my question before.  Yjay was nearly half a year ago and I never got a reply.  Also, it was the last reply to a thread that was concerning initially a different translation request.  Also, as you can see, no one actually replied.

I don't try to double post, but I also don't remember what I asked 6 months ago. 

I am sorry to confused anyone but I am still kindly asking for a czech translation for:

Assignment Duties

I would like to also take this opportunity of thanking you for bring this to my attention.  But having said that, I did a search of my post headings before making the post. Since it was a spin off, it never showed as a translation request.  This has taught me to keep seperate threads - one per translation.


----------



## Jana337

Ah, sorry. I thought that it was an identical question. 

In fact, you can use "rozpis služeb" as a name of the document, too.


----------



## truckle

Thank you.

Andrew


----------

